# Larry the Dutch Rabbit Springfield, Mo



## Leaf (Jan 13, 2008)

This posting just came through a *DOG* rescue list I'm a part of.. I've made contact with the rescue and am willing to take him in -

I can offer him permanant residence unless someone is closer and can step in and help him find a forever home:





> A woman inherited these kritters and has no method of housing, caring or rehoming the animals. We moved the bird but the 2 Cats and Rabbit remain.
> 
> Cats are orange and white and a tabby, total house cats and cant even go outside she said and the Rabbit is miniature of some kind, ears up.
> 
> ...



http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10044698







3 years old, litter box trained Truly I have no idea of the breeds of rabbits, if anyone can identify this rabbit drop me a line!! He is a miniature variety, under four pounds. 


...

I've referred Kristina to this forum so hopefully between her and I and the people of the forum he can find a safe haven soon!

We're jam-packed with dogs in dire need right now, and desperately lacking good rabbit resources in the area.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 13, 2008)

Her shelter information (on dogs discarded in the woods) tears at your heart.  Praises for being there to help if you possibly can, Leaf.


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2008)

oh what a beautiful bunny. Is the MO HRS full right now?

I hope the owner comes here and posts pictures. Maybe we can help or point her in the right direction of how best to rehome this bunny.


----------



## Leaf (Jan 14, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> oh what a beautiful bunny. Is the MO HRS full right now?
> 
> I hope the owner comes here and posts pictures. Maybe we can help or point her in the right direction of how best to rehome this bunny.




I have no idea if the HRS is full - they do not return e-mails. I don't know if their communications are just poor, or if it's because the rabbit is almost 3 hours away from the nearest "chapter".

The owner has surrendered the rabbit and two cats to the local rescue, who only has cage space for dogs.

Cat adoptions are almost non-existant in that area and Kristina only has 2 foster homes, neither of which are cat friendly.That doesn't bode well for athe younger cat who is FULL of life at under 2 years of age - or for the "old" cat that is 9 years old.

In the area she is from (and myself, as well) rabbits aren't commonly seen as pets.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 17, 2008)

From the News Wire section on tons of rabbits being dumped, and HRS in that area trying to assist, could explain why emails have to be ignored/overlooked for a while? Just a guess? Rescue people have limited time to be everywhere. Or get completely SWAMPED, too?!?

HRS has policies on which rabbits can be accepted into the national/regional organization. Shelter rabbits and approved HRS situations such as confiscations and a certain number of strays generally are priority acceptance. HRS may not accept from an independent-type rescue.

Hope this fellow gets a chance,


----------

